# FertilityFest



## TraceySainsbury (Feb 9, 2004)

Just posting to ensure everyone knows FertilityFest at the Barbican is happening now! Lots of news stories coming out - find out more about the festival here: https://www.fertilityfest.com/

a few fo the news stories so far:
https://www.londonlive.co.uk/news/2019-04-23/fertility-fest-2019
https://www.standard.co.uk/go/london/arts/fertility-fest-barbican-shows-dates-a4120326.html
https://inews.co.uk/news/health/fertility-fest-sperm-donation-elis-matthews-barbican-london/
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/infertility-doesnt-discriminate-so-why-are-women-of-colour-suffering-in-silence_uk_5cb5c2f4e4b082aab08c4456?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAALIJ8ZxbanF-lcdg01k7vNI-uFA7i6GZEpq88WjjA9f_chPzjVZXMgMElIy5DVVkkGvxTNNDLGjiRYtmKPwwGcWN-YzK0HxK1jdZO1Xa7F9drJmBsZ4zd6UPqJcUokMwNPlgv3fh-0LlG-y9YuAiVUJno7fWw2JTtgIf5tTNfyeU

Tracey


----------

